# Any MedAssurant Employees, Please Help



## Lekishak (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm trying to fill out a review form b/c I've found a field HCC. An error message keeps popping up about the valid practioner signature. What are the Provider Types. If anyone can help me with this, please email me or call me @ 404-422-1521. 


Thanks


----------



## msbrowning (Sep 27, 2008)

Right click on provider type and you will get a menu with 1,2,3, or something to that nature. Each number represents a type of provider. For example, I think 1 is for hospital, 2 is for hospital outpatient, etc. Once you identify the number that corresponds with the provider type, enter that number into the provider type box. Hope this helps......


----------

